# Sub Wanted - Oceanside NY



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking for a sub for Oceanside NY...


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

sent u a message


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

OK...sent you a reply...

Ph# 631-328-3200


----------

